# Got Call Letter From Shalamar But Submitted Fee In FMH?



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

I got a call letter from Shalamar for mbbs today alhamdulillah.....but I have already submitted fee in FMH and today was my first class....what should I do?

masterh please reply too 

- - - Updated - - -

The last date for fee submission for Shalamar is 4 Dec Fri btw

- - - Updated - - -

Since no one is responding I'm thinking of sticking with FMH


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

100% fee refund if you leave before the commencement of classes. 50% if you leave 2 weeks after classes start. 

I would personally just stay in FMH. You'll become just as good a doctor there then if you moved to Shalamar.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Yeah because fmh is obviously not going to refund in one day


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't really matter. Both give you the same UHS degree so stay with FMH.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

Masterh has glorified Shalamar on this forum more than it really is. It is relatively new so obviously they have a better campus etc. But quality of study of an educational institution only improves with experience. FMH is older and more reputed than Shalamar. Before joining medstudentz, I had never even heard of Shalamar honestly.
Stay with FMH is better choice.


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Ali.warraich said:


> Masterh has glorified Shalamar on this forum more than it really is. It is relatively new so obviously they have a better campus etc. But quality of study of an educational institution only improves with experience. FMH is older and more reputed than Shalamar. Before joining medstudentz, I had never even heard of Shalamar honestly.
> Stay with FMH is better choice.


I wanted to say this for a while. I thought I was crazy when everyone was agreeing with him that Shalamer is one of the best private colleges in Pakistan.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

He himself is graduate of first batch of Shalamar. And when someone says to him that old colleges are better he gives example of a lamborghini and old suzuki. And if anyone tries to tell him to stop glorifying his own college and misguiding people he makes a very big fight on the forum. That is why no one says anything.
I was shocked when he started insulting CMH, AMC and Shifa as well while trying to say Shalamar is the best. CMH, AMC, Shifa and AKU dont have competitors in Pakistan yet! 


moxy said:


> I wanted to say this for a while. I thought I was crazy when everyone was agreeing with him that Shalamer is one of the best private colleges in Pakistan.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Well everyone has his own opinions and they are all correct from their prespective, I myself believe that SMDC is the best private medical school in Pakistan under UHS. Now there are many colleges under different universities but if we compare colleges from different universities like UHS,STMU,AKU etc. Shalamar still comes out to one of the best private med schools in Pakistan. Now for @AhmadT's question I think you shouldn't change your college as FMH is an excellent college and there is nothing to lose except money if you migrate to SMDC, You are in a fine place either way.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Yeah I'm staying in FMH!


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

I went to Shalamar purely because masterh taareefed it so much &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

I understand that everyone loves their institution but yaar this is a forum to help people make the best decision. And in terms of medical college, if you are planning to work in Pakistan, reputation of college is of prime importance. And reputation of colleges is due to their experience. People hiring you at hospitals are old people, they don't know of new colleges like shalamar. They know of old names, like FMH, Agha Khan, Shifa etc. 
Anyway, good luck everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Queenbee said:


> I went to Shalamar purely because masterh taareefed it so much &#55357;&#56877;


It is a very fine college so don't be upset. Just not as much as masterh portrayed it.


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Its one of the best


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Ali.warraich said:


> Masterh has glorified Shalamar on this forum more than it really is. It is relatively new so obviously they have a better campus etc. But quality of study of an educational institution only improves with experience. FMH is older and more reputed than Shalamar. Before joining medstudentz, I had never even heard of Shalamar honestly.
> Stay with FMH is better choice.


I have been following this forum for a while now but, honestly this post provoked me to actually sign up and reply. Before I do so, let me assure you I am not a medical student but all my elder siblings, my parents and relatives all are doctors. 

Ali Warraich, since long I have been following this forum and checking posts daily, you clearly seem to have some personal issues with MasterH, who I know is very protective of his college but none of what he said is actually wrong. He has been the most helpful of all the members ever on this forum and he left because of you. So yeah, in his absence don't call out his name and make mockery of an institute as great as Shalamar. 

Let me ask you, have you been to Shalamar or do you even know anything about it? 
Just because you didn't hear about Shalamar doesn't mean anything, I mean who are you?

As far as FMH vs Shalamar is concerned, although both give the degree of the same university but there is hell lot of difference. FMH has an absolute crappy campus, their curriculum is really bad and they have not been able to properly implement the modular system. Their results are always lower than Shalamar and their reputation has went downhill in the recent years. Plus, their administration is pathetic. The guy Khalid who is incharge of the student affairs is a big thug who takes money and admit students. Please don't talk about repute because with your last posts that I have seen, you clearly look lost and misguided. 

When you hear about Shalamar, all you know is that if you have got admission in Shalamar you probably got in on merit. There is no other private college in Punjab which can boost of it. Not even AMC or CMH or Shifa can boost of taking students ONLY and ONLY on merit which is the biggest beauty of Shalamar.

My parents work in UHS and the only college they speak very highly of is, Shalamar and AKU. Not only them, all their colleagues who are renowned doctors of Pakistan speak very highly of Shalamar because of it having the most senior faculty in Private sector in Punjab. Insha Allah, I hope I get an aggregate enough to get admission in Shalamar if I don't make it to government. Because, all the senior doctors (big guns) think that if there is any college capable financially, structurally and educationally competent enough to beat AKU in the coming years, its Shalamar. And almost everyone who is connected to the medical field on the educational front knows that and is convinced.

- - - Updated - - -



Ali.warraich said:


> He himself is graduate of first batch of Shalamar. And when someone says to him that old colleges are better he gives example of a lamborghini and old suzuki. And if anyone tries to tell him to stop glorifying his own college and misguiding people he makes a very big fight on the forum. That is why no one says anything.
> I was shocked when he started insulting CMH, AMC and Shifa as well while trying to say Shalamar is the best. CMH, AMC, Shifa and AKU dont have competitors in Pakistan yet!


No one cares what you think man. I saw your earlier posts, you were probably just making a fool of yourself by just repeating what members like nida.rasul were saying. Doesn't look like you have an opinion of your own. 

On the other hand, I joined this forum to seek help from MasterH, who left because of your stupidity. He was a senior that you all should have respected. Yes, he was bragging about his college but trust me, none of what he said was wrong, Shalamar is actually the best private medical college in the province and comes next to AKU nationally.

- - - Updated - - -



moxy said:


> I wanted to say this for a while. I thought I was crazy when everyone was agreeing with him that Shalamer is one of the best private colleges in Pakistan.


Right now, Dr. Hasan Shoaib (friend of my father) who is Head of Medical Education in Shalamar is the guy who is teaching all the government and private medical colleges under UHS about how to implement clinically oriented modular system because as of this moment, the only college who has successfully implemented modular system under UHS is Shalamar and now Shalamar is training everybody and even UHS. My parents go to Shalamar for workshops and they get training from there so you can well imagine what a great and pioneering institute it has become. 

Very lucky are those who are getting admission in Shalamar because in the future it will be the most difficult college to get into because it has support of the whole medical community.

- - - Updated - - -

Lol. OMG! I have written so much, everyone may mistake me to be MasterH himself. 

But, trust me people Shalamar is really top notch and it has vast resources and potential to make it big internationally too. I hope I get in there next admission cycle Insha Allah. Pray for me.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

yes I do mistake you as masterh. 
Welcome back.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

escalations said:


> yes I do mistake you as masterh.
> Welcome back.


Lol haha  I knew it. 
Anyways, my name is Mahad Ali and I am FSc 2nd Year Student in Lahore.

- - - Updated - - -

And you are?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

When I buy you are not masterh, I will tell you . Meanwhile, welcome back.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

escalations said:


> When I buy you are not masterh, I will tell you . Meanwhile, welcome back.


Lol.


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> I have been following this forum for a while now but, honestly this post provoked me to actually sign up and reply. Before I do so, let me assure you I am not a medical student but all my elder siblings, my parents and relatives all are doctors.
> 
> Ali Warraich, since long I have been following this forum and checking posts daily, you clearly seem to have some personal issues with MasterH, who I know is very protective of his college but none of what he said is actually wrong. He has been the most helpful of all the members ever on this forum and he left because of you. So yeah, in his absence don't call out his name and make mockery of an institute as great as Shalamar.
> 
> ...


Dil khush ho gya kasam sy.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

MasterH, the fact that you have to write an essay to glorify Shalamar with various usernames speaks tonnes of how amazing the college is.
I have never heard anyone write THAT much to show AKU is great, or Shifa or for any Gov college.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

the importance and *glamour* of being a DOCTOR has really decreased coz of such C GRADE medical colleges that are meant for BUSINESS only!!! punjab govt colleges are producing almost 3000 doctors per year and such colleges have increased the total seats to above 7000!!! what job would 7000 new docs every year would get!!! punjab govt announces 500 600 seats every year and seats in private sector are even less!!! these shops have only added to the SATURATION only shifa and aku have the standards equal to govt institutes! even a noob guy on *khabardar* show on express news was saying few days back that *ajkal to itney private colleges khul gaye hain doctoron ko to koi lift hi nahi karata* wth! and here are ppl comparing shalamaaaaaaar bagh with aku hahahahha

- - - Updated - - -

corrupt pmdc has allowed opening of *funny* colleges like rawal institute etc and there's no accountaility or check and balance

- - - Updated - - -

http://nation.com.pk/lahore/10-Apr-2014/medical-colleges-mushroom


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

shane warney said:


> the importance and *glamour* of being a DOCTOR has really decreased coz of such C GRADE medical colleges that are meant for BUSINESS only!!! punjab govt colleges are producing almost 3000 doctors per year and such colleges have increased the total seats to above 7000!!! what job would 7000 new docs every year would get!!! punjab govt announces 500 600 seats every year and seats in private sector are even less!!! these shops have only added to the SATURATION only shifa and aku have the standards equal to govt institutes! even a noob guy on *khabardar* show on express news was saying few days back that *ajkal to itney private colleges khul gaye hain doctoron ko to koi lift hi nahi karata* wth! and here are ppl comparing shalamaaaaaaar bagh with aku hahahahha
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Completely agreed!
As for MasterH asking me 'who are you even?' with a different username. Who am I doesn't depend on whether I know of Shalamar or I dont. The fact that people in every corner of Pakistan know of Government colleges, Agha Khan, Shifa, even CMH, AMC etc shows the standard of these colleges. No one in my relatives in Isb/rwp have ever heard of Shalamar. That doesn't make people less informed. It isn't the duty of people to be informed of every new college in the market. The reputation of a good college speaks for itself. If Shalamar really was as amazing as you call it to be in your long essays, people would have heard of it.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

FMH is second in uhs for results and stuff as far as i have heard their hospital is pretty renowned as well shalamar hospital is owned by services industries for its employees and its definitely not better than fmh


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Faculty, hospitals, staff, labs, quality of students, all are important but at the end of the day, its the quality of doctors and results that you produce matter. Most of the top private colleges have all of the above resources and while its subjective what is a good doctor, you can always measure results like UHS results, also how many students do further studies or exams and succeed like FCPS, FRCS, USMLE, PLAB, etc. How many got in good jobs, teaching roles, highly sought after residencies and other such things. For a young college that has only 1 or 2 batches out, not much quantitative can be measured in terms of success of its students hence no claim can be made. You can only make educated guesses, hopes, predictions but being assertive about anything is childish.


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

You guys really need to stop dissing Shalamar. It stands first among the private medical colleges under UHS, now that CMH is gone. If you'd really seen SMDC, you guys wouldnt have been being so childish anf stupid. Its one of the best colleges. The students are highly, highly satisfied with it, hence the praise. Deal with it.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

shane warney said:


> the importance and *glamour* of being a DOCTOR has really decreased coz of such C GRADE medical colleges that are meant for BUSINESS only!!! punjab govt colleges are producing almost 3000 doctors per year and such colleges have increased the total seats to above 7000!!! what job would 7000 new docs every year would get!!! punjab govt announces 500 600 seats every year and seats in private sector are even less!!! these shops have only added to the SATURATION only shifa and aku have the standards equal to govt institutes! even a noob guy on *khabardar* show on express news was saying few days back that *ajkal to itney private colleges khul gaye hain doctoron ko to koi lift hi nahi karata* wth! and here are ppl comparing shalamaaaaaaar bagh with aku hahahahha
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Man, you are so delusional and noobish yourself, that none of what you said makes any sense. 
What is your issue with saturation? If you are good enough you will get a job anywhere, *end of story*. 

As for Shalamar, you should definitely go and see it. I went once to pick my dad and I was amazed by it. As for FMH, people in Lahore call it a "Dabba" college.  No offence!

- - - Updated - - -



Ali.warraich said:


> Completely agreed!
> As for MasterH asking me 'who are you even?' with a different username. Who am I doesn't depend on whether I know of Shalamar or I dont. The fact that people in every corner of Pakistan know of Government colleges, Agha Khan, Shifa, even CMH, AMC etc shows the standard of these colleges. No one in my relatives in Isb/rwp have ever heard of Shalamar. That doesn't make people less informed. It isn't the duty of people to be informed of every new college in the market. The reputation of a good college speaks for itself. If Shalamar really was as amazing as you call it to be in your long essays, people would have heard of it.


Lol. 
Have you been to Shalamar? Just answer this.

- - - Updated - - -



shane warney said:


> FMH is second in uhs for results and stuff as far as i have heard their hospital is pretty renowned as well shalamar hospital is owned by services industries for its employees and its definitely not better than fmh


Oh man, why are you bothering with something you have no idea about. :roll: Stop being so childish. Just tell me one thing, have you been to Shalamar? Yes or No. If the answer is No, which it most definitely is, then you are the biggest hypocrite and imbecile on this forum, period. 

Stop telling lies to people and spreading negativity about an institute as great as Shalamar just because you guys had an issue with a member of this forum. Grow up! Noobs.

- - - Updated - - -



Ali.warraich said:


> MasterH, the fact that you have to write an essay to glorify Shalamar with various usernames speaks tonnes of how amazing the college is.
> I have never heard anyone write THAT much to show AKU is great, or Shifa or for any Gov college.


Oh man! You are very childish. You should take Fortified Milk, it will help you grow. :roll: Haha! 

So what I was saying is that, who are you? Have you been to Shalamar? Yes or No? 

Honestly, whats the big deal, the only national private college is AKU, a lot of people and I mean a huge majority in Lahore, Central and Southern punjab donot even know about Shifa. Your point of view is as invalid as it can be. :roll:

So the best university in the world for medical sciences is Johns Hopkins, how many people do you think know about it? Or how many doctors do you think know about it? Lol. 

Lets not prolong the argument man because you are speaking just out of your hatred for a member of this forum and being illogical and unfair.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*delusional* hahahha *shalamar competing with AKU* and shops like these are made for NOOB ppl who havent got the WORTH to be on MERIT off course it wont make *SENSE* to ppl like you who know nothing about *COMPETING WITH 30000+ ppl AND GETTING INTO A GOVT INSTITUE* and whats called *MERIT*

- - - Updated - - -

*"There was a pop-up time for 'public schools' in narrow streets of almost every city and village of the country. Now it's medical colleges everywhere." *http://www.dawn.com/news/865078/mushroom-growth-of-medical-colleges

- - - Updated - - -

it aint just me who is talking about these MUSHROOMS

- - - Updated - - -

*"Since one can get away with anything in Pakistan, you can even play with people's lives and still be at large, respected and well-off." thats what leading newspaper has to say about mushrooms*

- - - Updated - - -

Since 1947 till February 2007 (around 60 years), there were only 20 recognised and notified medical institutions in Pakistan but soon after a mafia forcibly took control of the affairs of medical education regulator in the country — PMDC — and registration of sub-standard medical colleges started at a rapid pace.

-


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

shane warney said:


> *delusional* hahahha *shalamar competing with AKU* and shops like these are made for NOOB ppl who havent got the WORTH to be on MERIT off course it wont make *SENSE* to ppl like you who know nothing about *COMPETING WITH 30000+ ppl AND GETTING INTO A GOVT INSTITUE* and whats called *MERIT*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Haha, are you freaking out of your mind? You are quoting opinion based articles here. 

You did not answer my question, which means you have not been to Shalamar so thats the *end of story* right there. 

As for your Govt vs Private thing is concerned, checking your last posts, you have been glorifying CMH and AMC a bit too much there too, so that means you are clearly biased. CMH is a Private Medical College PERIOD! you didn't say anything about it and, AMC is the only medical college where sifarish is legal i.e; the Paying Cadet scheme. So please, stop talking absolute non sense. :roll:

You should not spread negativity about an institute as great and meritorious as Shalamar just because you hate some guy named MasterH. That is my humble advice to you because when you spread fire, it may burn your own house too. Be logical and act like mature adults.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

sifarish???? BHAI SAHAB ARMY PEOPLE WORK THEIR a... off for 20 25 years at least in the ARMY WHATS THE BIG DEAL IF THEY ALLOCATE 30 40 SEAT FOR THEM? I GOT INTO RMC AS WELL FELLA WHICH GOVT COLLEGE DID YOU GET IN EH???? NOOBY SELF FINANCE MASTER H YOU TALK LIKE YOU FROM SOME KE ETC HAHAH

- - - Updated - - -

hahahahahahahah **instition as great and meritorius as shalamar* LOL haha bunch of self finance noob pp go THERE* *AND I KNOW THAT BAGH BY THE WAY A FRIEND OF MINE STUDIES THERE AND NEVER DID HE SAY ITS BETTER THAN KE **HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THE SIZE OF CMH AND MH BTW??? THEY ARE 20 TIMES BIGGER AND BETTER THAN ANY BAGH OF SHIFA MIFA *

- - - Updated - - -

*WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT GETTING INTO A GOVT COLLEGE AND STUDYING ON GOVT EXPENDITURE EH???? FOR YOUR INFO 18000 PPL APPLY FOR NUST SEATS AND 30000 for MCS SO BETTER KNOW YOUR ROLE AND.... *

- - - Updated - - -

"*JUBB CHAAND NIKALTA HAI TO SARI DUNYA DEKH LETI HAI" if your shalamar gardens was so meritorious ppl would have definitely heard about it like they do for aku etc and you wouldnt have to write essays on an internet forum *

- - - Updated - - -

haha *​ppl like you cant even get into SAHIWAL MEDICAL COLLEGE and talk about MERITORIUS HAHAHAHA *

- - - Updated - - -

*"Qualification**:*
The following Medical Colleges graduates are eligible for registration:
Dow Medical College, Karachi, Sind Medical College, Karachi, Liaqat Medical College, Hyderabad, Khyber Medical College, Peshawar, Ayub Medical College, Abbottabad, King Edward Medical College, Lahore, Fatima Jinnah Medical College for Women, Lahore, Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore, Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad, Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi, Army Medical College, Rawalpindi and Nishtar Medial College, Multan."

- - - Updated - - -

http://test.oec.gov.pk/index.php/overseas-career/jobs-archive/178-jobs-opportunity-for-malaysia.html *HAHA IN THIS AD OF 2013 THEY DINT EVEN "NAME" SHIFA WHAT TO TALK ABOUT SHALAMAR WHILE AMC IS THERE TAKE THAT *

- - - Updated - - -

*http://tribune.com.pk/story/286274/education-woes-private-medical-colleges-are-in-it-for-profit/ haha pmdc terming em SHOPS*


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Mr.Shane warney. I going to ask you a question and would like a simple yes or no answer...... Were you dropped on your head as a child?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

moxy said:


> Mr.Shane warney. I going to ask you a question and would like a simple yes or no answer...... Were you dropped on your head as a child?


You are EPIC. :cool!:

- - - Updated - - -



shane warney said:


> sifarish???? BHAI SAHAB ARMY PEOPLE WORK THEIR a... off for 20 25 years at least in the ARMY WHATS THE BIG DEAL IF THEY ALLOCATE 30 40 SEAT FOR THEM? I GOT INTO RMC AS WELL FELLA WHICH GOVT COLLEGE DID YOU GET IN EH???? NOOBY SELF FINANCE MASTER H YOU TALK LIKE YOU FROM SOME KE ETC HAHAH
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Mr Shane Warney, I am an FSc student, so stop shouting. I will aim for Government but if I don't make it, Shalamar will be my top top choice and I will be as happy to study in Shalamar as I shall be to study in a govt. college. 

Man, why are you such a snob. And, btw if I am not wrong there was no batch of Shalamar out in 2013. They had their first convocation a few days back. 

Okay, now which friend of yours studies in Shalamar? You are making this up and, its quite evident. 

As for AMC, look I respect army but, if they work a lot, they get paid to do so, they get a life long pension, plots and houses and all sorts of facilities, they have no right at all to kill merit and sifarish-ofy their kids into a medical school. So, AMC is probably the only college where sifarish is legal. And, there are nearly 45 PC aka Sifarshi seats in MBBS which are just for Army Brats. 

I still have the same question, have you been to Shalamar? Stop being so annoying man. Get a life!


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

ThePhantom, leave these kids alone. Let them go to the dabba college or whichever dabba they want :V. Usually only the classy ones come to Shalamar. Hopefully I'll be your senior next year. Study hard. Come to a govt college or a reputed private one. Let the losers talk. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Put eloquently. :cool!:
And sure, will love to be your junior, Queenbee


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

moxy said:


> mr.shane warney. I going to ask you a question and would like a simple yes or no answer...... Were you dropped on your head as a child?


not talking to you fella and why dont you meet me face to face so that we can discuss that thing eh kooby *CIVILIAN STUFF* 

-


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

shane warney said:


> not talking to you fella and why dont you meet me face to face so that we can discuss that thing eh kooby *CIVILIAN STUFF*
> 
> -


You have no right to threaten someone mister. And, stop being condescending. 
This condescending attitude of yours towards civilians or so, only exposes your own insecurities.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

The forum has finally become interesting :cool!:.


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

shane warney said:


> not talking to you fella and why dont you meet me face to face so that we can discuss that thing eh kooby *CIVILIAN STUFF*
> 
> -


My assumption was wrong. You were not dropped on your head. Your brains must have been scooped out and transplanted with excrement..... it's probably good that you were accepted into the army as now all you need it for is following orders.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

It has indeed become very entertaining 
Didn't know colleges could improve their rankings by dueling it out on a forum, but whatever works.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

moxy said:


> my assumption was wrong. You were not dropped on your head. Your brains must have been scooped out and transplanted with excrement..... It's probably good that you were accepted into the army as now all you need it for is following orders.


*better remain in your bloody limits crappy crap douchebag moxy proxy crap and shove your private shop up ya filthy....and um an army brat fkin noob you **** piece civilian who can blow you a** off go f urself bloody ********

- - - Updated - - -

BLOODY PIECE OF POND SCUM **** PIECE MOXY 

- - - Updated - - -

ILL SHOVE YOUR BLOODY PIECE OF CRAP PRIVATE MED SCHOOL ENGLISH UP YA *** ****ER

- - - Updated - - -

*UCK YOU ALL **** PIECES JUST *UCK YOU SHOP PEOPLE

- - - Updated - - -

BLOODY A**hOLES

- - - Updated - - -

​BEHNN LUNNO

- - - Updated - - -

ABB KHUSH HAI MADARCHOOOD MOXY MAA K LORAY 

- - - Updated - - -

​MAA CHUDDA PUDDAR BHOSDI K MOXY GANDU

- - - Updated - - -

KISI DALLAY KI NASAL

- - - Updated - - -

​GASHTI KEY BACHEY

- - - Updated - - -

TERE JAISAY GANDU BHOSDI K BACHEY TAMEEZ KI ZUBAN NAHI SAMAJHTEY MAA K SIRAY MADARCHOD


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Wow! Behave yourself Mr. Shane Warney. You just exposed your family background and told everyone the kind of students AMC has. Idiot!

Everyone, lets collectively report this guy and have him banned.

- - - Updated - - -



escalations said:


> It has indeed become very entertaining
> Didn't know colleges could improve their rankings by dueling it out on a forum, but whatever works.


It is a forum for discussions. 
Don't read too much into it. 

However I think Mr. Shane Warney has crossed a major limit here.


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

shane warney said:


> *better remain in your bloody limits crappy crap douchebag moxy proxy crap and shove your private shop up ya filthy....and um an army brat fkin noob you **** piece civilian who can blow you a** off go f urself bloody ********
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Wow! This is what AMC is accepting into their ranks these day! I suppose so that plebs like you are what's needed anyway so you can follow orders and not think for yourself. Learn to speak properly and control your potty mouth because you have the reputation of the army and AMC resting on your shoulders.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

What is happening lol

- - - Updated - - -

I find it strange that Shalamar people ask others to respect their college but at the same time have no problem in disrespting other colleges. 

I mean, "dabba college", seriously? Yeah, FMH may not have a fancy campus like most other private colleges, but STILL people with 84 85 aggregates keep it as their first preference.

I know people in FMH with 85 and 84.9 who only applied in FMH. Why, because it is more renowned. Shalamar no doubt will be a great college ONE DAY, but that day is not today.

Oh and btw, I've been to Shalamar obviously, I gave their interview and got accepted, but stayed in FMH 

Masterh please don't start wars with everyone that mentions smdc


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> What is happening lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Man, you stayed in FMH because you already paid the fee in full there. You had your doubts that is why you made this thread. FMH is a good college but, it is in no way better than Shalamar in any department or category. If you were so assertive about FMH in the first place, you shouldn't have made this thread.  Trust me, if you had been accepted into Shalamar earlier you would have gone there, eyes closed. Right?

Congratulations on getting in FMH, hope you succeed there. :thumbsup:

And to clear all your doubts, people with 85 and 84 aggregates place CMH and Shalamar as their first priority. We have a cohort of over a 3000 Pre Med students here in LGS and they all are torn between Shalamar and CMH as top priority in privates with an increasing inclination towards Shalamar because of UHS and its affiliated hospitals. Also, FMH had a lower fee this year, some 7.85 in comparison to some 8.5 of CMH and Shalamar that is why some high aggregate people might have gone there. 

I donot mean that FMH has become a bad college, it has a good hospital and a good student body but, it got overshadowed by CMH and Shalamar by a big margin. Although CMH is no more with UHS, Shalamar automatically is the only superceding private college in top spot without any competition. To validate my point, just check previous MBBS results of both these colleges and see the difference.

And FMH if not the best, it's definitely in my top three under UHS coming after Shalamar and Wah. So, you should be proud of getting in FMH too. You should be happy about it.  But, don't make unfair comparisons. 

And, I am not MasterH. 

- - - Updated - - -

And sorry, I did not invent the term "dabba college", our counsellor in LGS, called it so. :/

I am sorry if I dishearted you in any way. 

Nonetheless, I am happy for you Daacter Saab. :cool!:


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> Man, you stayed in FMH because you already paid the fee in full there. You had your doubts that is why you made this thread. FMH is a good college but, it is in no way better than Shalamar in any department or category. If you were so assertive about FMH in the first place, you shouldn't have made this thread.  Trust me, if you had been accepted into Shalamar earlier you would have gone there, eyes closed. Right?
> 
> Congratulations on getting in FMH, hope you succeed there. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Which branch of LGS?  I might have already been your senior


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Well lower fees does indeed play a major role in acceptance in med schools but in FMH's case merit has always been higher there. FMH has a very small building but nonetheless is one of the best in Lahore (Which is why I chose it over Sharif and LMDC even though both have very big and beautiful campuses) it shouldn't be called a 'Dabba' college just because its small or if a counselor at LGS says so, It deserves that respect.
BTW this Forum started with AMC vs Shalamar ( Or to be more precise Shane Warney vs ThePhantom), No need to drag FMH in the tussle .


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

I hope if there's one thing we can all agree on... is that shane warney is an as*hole


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Haha, QueenBee OMG! Which branch are you?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

moxy said:


> I hope if there's one thing we can all agree on... is that shane warney is an as*hole


I totally agree.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Well lower fees does indeed play a major role in acceptance in med schools but in FMH's case merit has always been higher there. FMH has a very small building but nonetheless is one of the best in Lahore (Which is why I chose it over Sharif and LMDC even though both have very big and beautiful campuses) it shouldn't be called a 'Dabba' college just because its small or if a counselor at LGS says so, It deserves that respect.
> BTW this Forum started with AMC vs Shalamar ( Or to be more precise Shane Warney vs ThePhantom), No need to drag FMH in the tussle
> 
> 
> ...


FMH has all my respect man.  I was just furious on Shane Warney for being such a bully. I am sorry if I disheartened anyone.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

QueenBee, the thought of having such a small world haunts me


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> QueenBee, the thought of having such a small world haunts me



Hahaha. I did my matric from LGS Landmark. 
Im guessing youre from LGC


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Queenbee said:


> Hahaha. I did my matric from LGS Landmark.
> Im guessing youre from LGC


No, I did my matric from LGS JT for Boys 49, Civic Centre Branch but then shifted to some other college for FSc. 

- - - Updated - - -

But, I am in constant touch with my friends who are doing A Levels in LGS JT in Pre Med and, I go almost like daily there. So you can say that I am even doing my FSc from LGS although they don't offer it for boys here.  

- - - Updated - - -



moxy said:


> I hope if there's one thing we can all agree on... is that shane warney is an as*hole


OMG! I just got to know that Shane Warney is a girl. :!:


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> No, I did my matric from LGS JT for Boys 49, Civic Centre Branch but then shifted to some other college for FSc.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> But, I am in constant touch with my friends who are doing A Levels in LGS JT in Pre Med and, I go almost like daily there. So you can say that I am even doing my FSc from LGS although they don't offer it for boys here.


Woah, thats amazing. We're from the same circle.  I know a lot of JTites.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Queenbee said:


> Woah, thats amazing. We're from the same circle.  I know a lot of JTites.


Wow! We live in a small world indeed. :roll:


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

How is Shane Warney a girl?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Skandril said:


> How is Shane Warney a girl?


Some Natelie member who is also from AMC told me that Shane Warney is a 'she'.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Goodlord.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

ThePhantom said:


> Man, you stayed in FMH because you already paid the fee in full there. You had your doubts that is why you made this thread. FMH is a good college but, it is in no way better than Shalamar in any department or category. If you were so assertive about FMH in the first place, you shouldn't have made this thread.  Trust me, if you had been accepted into Shalamar earlier you would have gone there, eyes closed. Right?
> 
> Congratulations on getting in FMH, hope you succeed there. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Lol open the uhs first professional result 2015. Sharif pass percentage is 95% while Shalamar is 85%. (FMH is 80%, just to show I am unbiased, I am quoting)

Does that mean Sharif is the best private medical college? Ofcourse not, there goes a lot into deciding which priv med college is good other than just the results. Avicenna results are usually the highest or among the highest, does that make it better than FMH or Shalamar or CMH?

And no, I know you are masterh bro


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

escalations said:


> It has indeed become very entertaining
> Didn't know colleges could improve their rankings by dueling it out on a forum, but whatever works.


You say the most accurate stuff. 
I like what is happening here, I do.

Shalamar must be nice, no doubt. It may even be the next big thing, you can take that. But for an educational institution, especially medical colleges, experience is a major thing. Campus size and beauty is a very secondary aspect honestly. It is merely ornamental and barely ever of practical importance. The more the number of graduated batches, the more a college learns and grows. So while FMH may have a small campus compared to Shalamar, its experience cannot be underestimated. You'll learn that in Shalamar too, the more batches graduate, the more changes you will see your administration make.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> ThePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Man, you stayed in FMH because you already paid the fee in full there. You had your doubts that is why you made this thread. FMH is a good college but, it is in no way better than Shalamar in any department or category. If you were so assertive about FMH in the first place, you shouldn't have made this thread.
> ...


Sharif is not bad either.









Didn't you check the 1st Prof Part 2 result, where Shalamar was 90.5% and FMH was somewhere in 80s. 

Yes Sharif and Avicenna both produce good results often as far as I know but there clinical side isn't that good. Sharif is although comparatively a lot better than Avicenna without a doubt. 

Campuses make up for an overall experience. FMH's although no doubt is a good college but their growth as an institute has somehow become stagnant. That is why newer colleges like Shalamar and CMH superceded it. 

But that certainly does not mean that FMH is a bad one, its a good one but, it stopped its growth. 

Lets leave Shalamar aside, because people in this forum clearly have some problem accepting it as it is although they haven't even stepped inside it. I will give you an example of LMDC and CMH, and taking the former two colleges out of equation. So, LMDC is older than FMH and the oldest in Punjab in Private sector, it has the most batches out even more than FMH and many of their graduates are at senior positions in Pakistan and Abroad. Where does it stand now? It is a backup college for everyone with a high aggregate, admit that. Its not anybody's top preference and studious students are reluctant to go there or almost never go there. So despite being the oldest and with the most batches out, why is it treated like that? Just because it stopped evolving, upgrading and stopped being honest. 

So your entire argument of 'oh its the oldest college that is why its better, or it has the most batches out so its automatically better' isn't valid. Although many of LMDCs graduates have even become Associate Professors and some even HODs in colleges in periphery but, LMDC lost its charm, merit and respect. 

So, lets take an international example of Stanford, the college which was established in almost 1900 but still has the lowest acceptance rate in US in comparison to the likes of the IVYs which have been around since 1600s and 1700s. 

Although there are certain things where FMH is good at, the clinicals and faculty of FMH are good but, its campus, ambience, extra curriculars and management are not that good at all and even you will agree. 

And thus, Shalamar not only has two really good hospitals better than any, but also has better faculty and better campus, management and ambience are a big plus too. So its all additive. Same is the case with CMH. 

Now you guys tell me, you all have no problem calling CMH the best although FMH and LMDC are a lot older than it but, you have problems calling Shalamar the best. Isn't it bigotry at best? If Shalamar has 1 batch out, CMH probably has 3 or 4 and none of its students are anywhere or established at any position neither in the country nor abroad, let alone having big names. This is bigotry. 

If I say, "CMH is the best" you all will start nodding your heads in agreement, WHY? 
Shalamar has a great campus like CMH, better clinical exposure than CMH, better faculty than CMH, has become the first college under UHS to inculcate integrated modular system and is growing exponentially, and Shalamar has the advantage of a UHS degree. So why such bigotry? Why don't you call LMDC the best just because your argument was that 'the oldest and the most batches out college is certainly better than the rest'? 

And, I am not addressing you AhmadT, I am addressing everyone who has been looking for ways to tell on this forum that "Shalamar is new and it MAY be the next big thing but it certainly isn't now" or those who said "its day is not today". You didn't give that argument since years about CMH. Why such bigotry? Don't give me that "Oh its run by army", its a well known fact in Lahore that "Shalamar is run by LUMS". 

Why is there such a dicotomy in views? Why do people have so much trouble acknowledging the stature and achievements of Shalamar while they had none with CMH. This is all bigotry.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Stop lying to yourself brother, you would have gone straight to Shalamar, eyes closed if you hadn't submitted fees in FMH. 

Now that you are admitted in FMH, all of a sudden you are saying that it has become better than Shalamar. It doesn't work like this mate. I checked your previous posts, even you admitted that Shalamar is way better than FMH. If it was not, you wouldn't have made this thread. You were asking MasterH (who is from Shalamar) in the start of this thread of what you should do because you panicked in excitement of getting a call from Shalamar. 

And now all of a sudden, FMH is better than Shalamar because you decided to stay in FMH because you had already deposited fee there. 

FMH is a good college, no doubt but, you shouldn't get unrealistic.









And I am sorry, if I disheartened you in any way.


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> Sharif is not bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respect, sir. Respect. &#55357;&#56399; Hats off. &#55357;&#56396; I hope you come to SMDC. &#55357;&#56495;&#55357;&#56495;


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> Sharif is not bad either.
> 
> Didn't you check the 1st Prof Part 2 result, where Shalamar was 90.5% and FMH was somewhere in 80s.
> 
> ...


I am 100% agreeing with you to the fact that SMDC is the best even though I should be biased about my college ( FMH is where I study). Bear with me here 
Now It is established by everyone that Shalamar is the best private Institute in Punjab, Where some people say that Shalamar is the 2nd best and CMH deserves the top spot and it becomes a long battle between which of the two is the best. Why is there bigotry you say, Its because the mere thought of an Institute being the 'Best' is absolutely subjective to different opinions, We cannot measure and calculate the achievements of the 2 colleges because it is impossible. In the real world we cannot measure the different aspects of an institute completely( From what the Graduates are doing after they completed their MBBS, In your case). 
As to why people have trouble acknowledging the achievements of Shalamar can also be dealt with logic. It is true that those colleges that are older aren't necessarily the top in Punjab but they are acknowledged by everyone in Punjab. LMDC and Sharif are very old institutes that is why their alumini are more spread out than those of Shalamar, Their Hospitals( Ittefaq,Medical City,Doctors Hospital) are also more renowned in Lahore. It will take time for people to acknowledge Shalamars achievements, Shalamar is comparatively new so obviously it will take quite a bit of time for people to fully see the potential it has. 
For CMH anything that is run by the army is categorized as prestigious in the eyes of the public (Becuase of our patriotic and ultra-nationalistic nature as a people) there are many examples like DHA,NUST,AMC,CMH,Askari and other Developmental/Educational projects etc. 
Its not bigotry, Its just that people don't fully know what SMDC has to offer and they cannot be blamed for having a different opinion than us(difference of opinion is quite justified).


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Skandril said:


> I am 100% agreeing with you to the fact that SMDC is the best even though I should be biased about my college ( FMH is where I study). Bear with me here
> Now It is established by everyone that Shalamar is the best private Institute in Punjab, Where some people say that Shalamar is the 2nd best and CMH deserves the top spot and it becomes a long battle between which of the two is the best. Why is there bigotry you say, Its because the mere thought of an Institute being the 'Best' is absolutely subjective to different opinions, We cannot measure and calculate the achievements of the 2 colleges because it is impossible. In the real world we cannot measure the different aspects of an institute completely( From what the Graduates are doing after they completed their MBBS, In your case).
> As to why people have trouble acknowledging the achievements of Shalamar can also be dealt with logic. It is true that those colleges that are older aren't necessarily the top in Punjab but they are acknowledged by everyone in Punjab. LMDC and Sharif are very old institutes that is why their alumini are more spread out than those of Shalamar, Their Hospitals( Ittefaq,Medical City,Doctors Hospital) are also more renowned in Lahore. It will take time for people to acknowledge Shalamars achievements, Shalamar is comparatively new so obviously it will take quite a bit of time for people to fully see the potential it has.
> For CMH anything that is run by the army is categorized as prestigious in the eyes of the public (Becuase of our patriotic and ultra-nationalistic nature as a people) there are many examples like DHA,NUST,AMC,CMH,Askari and other Developmental/Educational projects etc.
> Its not bigotry, Its just that people don't fully know what SMDC has to offer and they cannot be blamed for having a different opinion than us(difference of opinion is quite justified).


I do understand your logic and the point that you are trying to raise.  But, as far as Shalamar Hospital is concerned, it's the oldest private hospital in Lahore and the surrounding region, it was established somewhere in 1974 so, its a lot more renowned and has been there since the longest time. Hospitals like Ittefaq, Doctor's and Sharif Medical City still newer as compared to Shalamar. And, the other hospital which is Fauji Foundation is a 100% free hospital. And, Shalamar is run by the administration of LUMS and shares the same Board of Governors/Trustees, which is a widely known fact as well.

And, Skandril what does your wisedom say about these people who are constantly trying to let Shalamar down without even knowing what it is, what its qualities are and what standards it has. Without knowing anything, how can they say with conviction that we shouldn't call Shalamar the best. 

When I say bigotry I mean, that people here don't know anything about Shalamar and still are so sure that, it ain't the best. And, they present with the most illogical of the reasons, not realizing that they are making an absolute mockery of their own opinion by applying a criteria (in this case; batches out and ages of an institute) to one college (Shalamar) and not to another (CMH). They spread negativity with so much conviction as if, they are experts in the history of that institute. Do you think that is fair?

- - - Updated - - -

Why can't people just say that, they don't know anything about Shalamar instead of spreading negativity and making assumptions about it and pulling its legs with the illogical of all the reasons, with so much conviction, despite not knowing anything about it?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

As I said before we cannot measure the true essence of a good college in the real world, There are just too much irregularities and aproximations that needs to be sorted out before we characterize a college as the 'best', (I can say that for far fetched comparisons like LMDC vs SMDC or Sharif VS SMDC) but for something that we are not so sure of (Like SMDC vs CMH) that is where we cannot draw a definite line because each of these 2 college has its own deeds. Personally I think SMDC is the best Private med school in Punjab but what if someone else says CMH is the best? Which opinion has higher merit even though they both are one of the best?
Its not fair at all to spread negativity about an Institute which people 'have no knowledge of', Now that in itself is the answer. As I have said before People really dont see what Shalamar has to offer, It is a relatively new institute compared to the older ones which have had exposure much longer like FMH,LMDC,Sharif etc. In a few years there might be a positive uniformity in the general opinion about Shalamar.

- - - Updated - - -

Not that there isn't a positive uniformity now, Alot of people think Shalamar is one of the best but the majority of the people( That I have met) think CMH is #1 in Punjab.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Skandril said:


> As I said before we cannot measure the true essence of a good college in the real world, There are just too much irregularities and aproximations that needs to be sorted out before we characterize a college as the 'best', (I can say that for far fetched comparisons like LMDC vs SMDC or Sharif VS SMDC) but for something that we are not so sure of (Like SMDC vs CMH) that is where we cannot draw a definite line because each of these 2 college has its own deeds. Personally I think SMDC is the best Private med school in Punjab but what if someone else says CMH is the best? Which opinion has higher merit even though they both are one of the best?
> Its not fair at all to spread negativity about an Institute which people 'have no knowledge of', Now that in itself is the answer. As I have said before People really dont see what Shalamar has to offer, It is a relatively new institute compared to the older ones which have had exposure much longer like FMH,LMDC,Sharif etc. In a few years there might be a positive uniformity in the general opinion about Shalamar.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I think you have presented your point with a lot of clarity.  However, like you said people have been quite unfair to Shalamar here and know absolutely nothing about it and yet do not hesitate to spread negativity about it. Also, I think some people cannot digest how an institute as young as Shalamar can achieve so much in such a short span of time, that's why they might be in constant denial.  lol.

On another note I think, in the battle of SMDC vs CMH, due to CMH's deaffiliation with UHS and Shalamar's exponential growth as an institute, the curve has finally shifted in favor of Shalamar, with an increasing inclination of students towards Shalamar over CMH, which from now on will continue to grow by leaps and bounds, if it continues to grow at the same pace.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

I'm not denying that Shalamar is good. It is very good. Yeah I was confused at first. But I could easily have refunded from FMH if I wanted to. I didn't because I take the respect and name of FMH over the fancy campus of others any day.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> I'm not denying that Shalamar is good. It is very good. Yeah I was confused at first. But I could easily have refunded from FMH if I wanted to. I didn't because I take the respect and name of FMH over the fancy campus of others any day.


Hahaha. This is getting really funny. :roll:


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

ThePhantom said:


> Hahaha. This is getting really funny. :roll:


OMG you ARE masterh LOL


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I do feel masterhs spirit in ThePhantom.


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Skandril said:


> I do feel masterhs spirit in ThePhantom.


Everybody who really knows about SMDC shares the same spirit. Makes you think, what is it about SMDC that the students are so satisfied, happy and prideful about it, doesnt it?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Queenbee said:


> Everybody who really knows about SMDC shares the same spirit. Makes you think, what is it about SMDC that the students are so satisfied, happy and prideful about it, doesnt it?


Well...my reply wasn't that philosophical but, Whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*buzz off*


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

^Someone ban this guy


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

shane warney said:


> *buzz off*


Dammit. The as*holes back


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*bc yahan to bara tees mar khan bana hua hai blody bull**** tere andar bahir hojaon ga zara mil to sahi HIJDEY PLEB TERA BAAP HOGA SHI*TY *****

- - - Updated - - -

*tere jaisa do takay k mummy daddy sc*mbags ki auqaat bari achi tarah pata hai aikk jhaaanpar parey ga aur teri sari pant geeeeeeli hojai bloody s*um*

- - - Updated - - -

*do takay k hijdey yahan kia phannay khan bana hua hai G samney aa na tere andar bahir na hua then say*

- - - Updated - - -

*tere andarr ghusss k phatt jaon ga saaley mummy daddy *****


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

shane warney said:


> *bc yahan to bara tees mar khan bana hua hai blody bull**** tere andar bahir hojaon ga zara mil to sahi HIJDEY PLEB TERA BAAP HOGA SHI*TY *****
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Do they teach you to talk like this in AMC or did your parents teach you?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*apni bakwass bandd kar samajh ayi hai!!!! dont talk about AMC or whateva you twat! i want to meet you face to face and tell you what EXCREMENT i have BLOODY CRAP so why dont you face me instead of writing this and that!!!! THIS IS THE LANGUAGE YOU PPL UNDERSTAND AND I WANT TO TELL YOU IF I WAS DROPPED SO MEET ME YOU NOOB*


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

shane warney said:


> *apni bakwass bandd kar samajh ayi hai!!!! dont talk about AMC or whateva you twat! i want to meet you face to face and tell you what EXCREMENT i have BLOODY CRAP so why dont you face me instead of writing this and that!!!! THIS IS THE LANGUAGE YOU PPL UNDERSTAND AND I WANT TO TELL YOU IF I WAS DROPPED SO MEET ME YOU NOOB*


I didn't know AMC accepted such low class people that can't hold a civilised conversation without wanting to fight. It must be really going down the gutter.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*​f off bloody civilian*

- - - Updated - - -

*SAALEY BC TERE SE ZAYADA NO THE MCAT MEI TERI TARAH PRIVATE SHOP MEI NAHI PARHH RAHA GA**** AUR TERE SE ZAYADA PAISA AUR CLASS HAI FKIN TWAT *

- - - Updated - - -

*YOU CAN SHOVE YOUR SHOP*

- - - Updated - - -

*GO F YOURSELF SHALAMAR SHOP FORUM NO ONE GIVES A F TO WHAT YOU TWATS SAY OR DO SO YA SHOVEEEEEEEEE IT NOOOOOOOOOOOBS*


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

Why must you get so angry? Calm down. and no I wont "f off" I'm a civilian not an army pleb I don't have to bow down to higher ranks like you do. I can do whatever the hell I want. I don't understand why you think being a civilian is so bad. Your really stupid if you think otherwise.


----------



## yopals01 (Sep 15, 2021)

more guide plz visit my site yopals.com! that is great for all catagory in pakistan .this is a best business in lahore site.


----------

